# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Эффект обновления формы после просмотра остатков товара

## ВВладимир

Что бы сформулировать вопрос, создал пример обработки:
1. Добавляю товар в таблицу и в поле ввода
2. в реальной задаче необходимо просматривать Остатки Товара В ТАБЛИЦЕ, нажав на клавишу Просмотр1, затем Остатки. Это работает, но при закрытии формы Остатки ТМЦ происходит эффект обновления формы списка товаров (мелькает). Причем, до нажатия клавиши Остатки такого эффекта нет.
3. Остатки товара В ПОЛЕ ВВОДА так же можно посмотреть, нажав клавишу поля ввода ТОВАР и затем Остатки, здесь такого эффекта нет.

Вопросы:
1. почему происходит мелькание, как сделать просмотр остатка товара В ТАБЛИЦЕ без этого эффекта?
2. можно ли программно нажать клавишу ТОВАР поля ввода, тогда бы я его скрыл (поле ввода), а при нажатии клавиши Просмотр1 заносил туда товар, выбранный В ТАБЛИЦЕ, и нажимал программно ТОВАР?(это если не решить вопрос 1)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Зачем при просмотре (кнопки просмотр1 и просмотр2) переписывать таблицу товаров?
Зачем вообще остатки смотреть по кнопке? Выведите их отдельной колонкой таблицы.

----------

ВВладимир (14.12.2015)

----------


## ВВладимир

Отдельной колонкой не обойтись, там много складов, фирм, везде могут быть свои остатки. Надо, просто, последним параметром указать текущий элемент:
	ОткрытьПодбор("Справочник.  оменклатура", ,, 0, ТоварыГруппы.Товар.Текущий  Элемент());

----------


## ВВладимир

Отдельной колонкой не обойтись, там много складов, фирм, везде могут быть свои остатки.
Надо, просто, последним параметром указать текущий элемент:
	ОткрытьПодбор("Справочник.  оменклатура", ,, 0, ТоварыГруппы.Товар.Текущий  Элемент());
сам так и не увидел, в синтаксис-помощнике русским по белому сказано.

----------

